# Showing Fees = Crap Prizes??



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*I've noticed over this show season that at some shows I feel like I fork out big bucks (or semi big) just got get somewhat crap prizes?? For example at state this year we paid $15.00/class (did about 10 classes) and then $90.00 for a stall with straw for the week (shavings was like $120.00) then the drug fee and all the other junk. Now the best that D & I did was English Open W/T reserve champion (out of 10 woot!) and I didn't know about it till yesterday (state was October 11th) and I know that the W/T champions got buckles? so I contacted the state chair to see if I left my prize behind (sorry if that sounds greedy but this show cost a lot with the hotel and everything else) and she said "Oh you get a top 5 prize).... Now all the other catagories got Champion & Reserve Champion buckles but... Reserve W/T gets a top 5 prize?? I figured ok w/e no big. THEN I learn the top 5 prizes are buckets with "SOC TOP 5" stickers (in or on them not sure?) and 'goodies' inside. Ok now not to sound like a horse show princess or anything but seriously?? This is the STATE show and the top 5 prizes are sticker and buckets and probably brushes?? I mean I'll be getting three buckets >.< and gah! if the stickers are specific to the top 5 cata. I wont mind as much  BUT buckets?? ok ok before I go over board lol. I wanted to help our region leader with the 2010 series and I had a couple ideas of how to get more participation so that we could give out nicer prizes? I wanted some opinions on what YOU would want if you were coming to this series:*

*Cata: 13&Under, 14-17, 18&over, Open, (and I THINK some noivce horse/rider classes) All English, Western, with english/western trail and Over Fence classes. *

*(eeeppp I have to go to class I will add more details later but feel free to post what you would want, flat ribbons, rosettes, series sashes, daily high point? would you give up rosettes for a nice daily trophy? INPUT PLEASE)*


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would want a rosette or trophy. I wouldn't want tack or buckets or grooming supplies that would be used and forgotten about. One show I went to gave out T-shirts without the placing or the class so I drove away with 4 or 5 t-shirts that I eventually gave away to my nieces and nephews. I still have every one of my trophies and ribbons and the last show I did was 15 years ago.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I like trophies, nice rosettes (not 5c two inch big things that say "champion" in little letters. im vain!) and coolers for the bigger prizes. 

I ran at a local gymkhana show awhile ago. I got grand champion and got a pink bucket with a brush and a ziplock with some treats in it. Local show so sure, they're not going to have a big budget but for $12 a class, I would have been happier with something less chincy


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

If i went to show i would want a trophy for firts maybe a buckle for second and then ribbons for 3-5 place...that sounds about right to me...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> I would want a rosette or trophy. I wouldn't want tack or buckets or grooming supplies that would be used and forgotten about. One show I went to gave out T-shirts without the placing or the class so I drove away with 4 or 5 t-shirts that I eventually gave away to my nieces and nephews. I still have every one of my trophies and ribbons and the last show I did was 15 years ago.


*Yeah. I am probably going to end up taking the buckets to a tack swap or something and probably giving the extra brushes and junk away. I won't complain about treats lol but yeah I agree. I kind of like the T-shirt idea, as long as it isn't generic... hhmmm thnx so much for your imput .*



Spastic_Dove said:


> I like trophies, nice rosettes (not 5c two inch big things that say "champion" in little letters. im vain!) and coolers for the bigger prizes.
> 
> I ran at a local gymkhana show awhile ago. I got grand champion and got a pink bucket with a brush and a ziplock with some treats in it. Local show so sure, they're not going to have a big budget but for $12 a class, I would have been happier with something less chincy


*Yeah I've gotten that before too >.< I REALLY like the cooler idea! I need to see how much some nice series/top prizes would cost. Our region didn't even to reserve champions this year?? only Champions and we had plenty of people do give away reserve.* 

*I am thinking of having jackpots classes that only 'adults' can enter since I haven't really been to any shows where juniors can win money (give or take) so I am thinking so they don't feel left out maybe have some other prize for them? maybe like a "jackpot class 1st place winner?" or maybe over giving ribbons to the juniors for a 'jackpot' class give out trophies for placings??*

for the adults:
1st- $20.00
2nd - $15.00
3rd - $10.00
4th - $5.00
5th - Ribbon
6th - Ribbon
Then charge maybe $9.00 to enter this class appose to $5.00? or maybe charge $10.00 to enter and add an extra buck into the pot maybe? I wanted to see if maybe we can get sponsors for the class but if we have a 3 or 4 show series it will be hard to get buckle sponsors... I was also thinking if the region can't affored money classes maybe we can do it that if you win you get your class money back and if you get second you get like $4.00 back or something??


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Pidge said:


> If i went to show i would want a trophy for firts maybe a buckle for second and then ribbons for 3-5 place...that sounds about right to me...


Do you mean each class? or as like a series prize?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

It really depends on the fees the organization putting on the show must spend. Facility rent or upkeep, taxes, vet, judges, sanction fees, etc.

I invite anyone who has complained about prizes/awards to serve on a committee and understand where the entry fees do go!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

mls said:


> It really depends on the fees the organization putting on the show must spend. Facility rent or upkeep, taxes, vet, judges, sanction fees, etc.
> 
> I invite anyone who has complained about prizes/awards to serve on a committee and understand where the entry fees do go!


I know that for our region this year we got use of the arena free because our regino leader owned it. She got one of those 'horse shows in a box' deals off of hodges badge company. There was no on-call vet or ferrier (schooling show) and all the judges we're volunteer so we didn't get points for state at the series but we got points for region year end. I can understand how expensive everything can end up being but it seems a little strange that people work so hard all year to qualify for state then come home with buckets and stickers  So I know we had is EASY lol this year since we saved a lot of money in various areas.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

meh. Personally, I wouldn't complain. 

As an eventer, I fork out up to $500 total for a weekend of showing and MAYBE come home with a rosette. 

It's just the crapshoot of the sport. Nothing to be upset about


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha i ride dressage, we drifve for like, three hours then we pay some big bucks( i can only do like, two sometimes three shows a year because of the price) then we spend all weekend there, do like, 6 minutes of riding in front of judges and maybe if we do wellwe get a 99 cent ribbon.haha and we only get coolers fi we are like, champions. but we have some great fun in between.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok so does anyone have any good websites that do embroidery? For cheap? After I get more info I think we are only going to be able to do series high points like last year. Here are the high points we had last year and probably will have again in 2010. Any suggestions always apprechiated 

Halter high point: 
Showmanship High Point: 
English 13&Under High Point: 
English 14-17 High Point: 
English 18&Over High Point: 
English Open High Point: 
English Overall High Point: (series Winner gets buckle)
Trail High Point: 
Western 13&Under High Point: 
Western 14-17 High Point: 
Western 18&Over High Point: 
Western Open High Point:
Reining High Point: 
Western Overall High Point: (Series winner gets Buckle)
English/Western Overall: (series winner gets buckle)


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I won't comment. I showed AQHA and we didn't get anything until the year-end awards. We got points on our horses, that's about it.

Year-end awards, however, were presented at a banquet. For however many points you received you were able to choose your award. I've gotten saddle pads, horse blankets, bits, boots, you name it.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

We have a tiny arena with big costs, and we still keep it up with only $5-$10 per class. Of course for each class you got ribbons, but they were $5 classes so it was no big deal to only get a $1 ribbon. 

For our local horse club we got a nice denim jacket with the place and rider's names on them for the entire season, and then we also got halter's with the horse's name and place on them for the season. If you paced in top 3 you got a jacket, and top 5 horses got halters.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't even pick up my ribbon at the shows half the time... I'm in it for the points not the prizes... (Of course I only earned a half a point this season...)


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> I won't comment. I showed AQHA and we didn't get anything until the year-end awards. We got points on our horses, that's about it.
> 
> Year-end awards, however, were presented at a banquet. For however many points you received you were able to choose your award. I've gotten saddle pads, horse blankets, bits, boots, you name it.


Hehe that actually sounds pretty cool


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

SmoothTrails said:


> We have a tiny arena with big costs, and we still keep it up with only $5-$10 per class. Of course for each class you got ribbons, but they were $5 classes so it was no big deal to only get a $1 ribbon.
> 
> For our local horse club we got a nice denim jacket with the place and rider's names on them for the entire season, and then we also got halter's with the horse's name and place on them for the season. If you paced in top 3 you got a jacket, and top 5 horses got halters.


That sounds like a cool idea... maybe we can pull something like that off for the series high pointers or something??


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I don't even pick up my ribbon at the shows half the time... I'm in it for the points not the prizes... (Of course I only earned a half a point this season...)


hehehe Vapor prizes hehehe


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

they don't hand out the ribbons at AQHA shows. They have them there at the show office but you have to go and get them if you want them. They do give circuit awards and sometimes they give out cups or coupons, buckets and stuff for certain placings but Riley is only 3 and this is my first year showing AQHA so when we got that half point at state fair I was so excited!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, do you really care that much about prizes? No way would I ever complain about a show I went to because of a lack of 'good' (In one persons opinion) prizes.

Most things I show at/compete at, all you get is a ribbon. I give them back to give to other people who want them more than me. If you win highpoint over the day, etc. you get a little trophy. Maybe if you win a supreme or something just as big - You might get an embroidered rug, or saddlecloth. 

The bigger things - Big campdrafts etc. you can win big cheques and handmade saddles... but there are like 400 competitors.

For me it has NOTHING to do with the prizes and everything to do with acknowledgement of how well my horse and I are doing and improving. It's a pretty sad state of affairs when a show has gone to the effort of getting grooming products and buckets arranged as prizes, and the riders complain they aren't good enough.

P.S. - I love winning buckets, they are always handy.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not going to stop showing because of lack of prizes. But I would certainly appreciate nice year end awards.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Supply and demand. A lot of people are willing to pay $80 a class and get a small ribbon and be happy about it. Why would the show staff feel the need to have a big expensive prize when they can give cheaper prizes and still get a lot of entries? I think it's quite clever of them actually, it shows how odd humans are to pay thousands of dollars for a horse, training, and equipment for a ribbon with some writing on it. When I go to shows, the only thing I am anxious to get my hands on is my score and the judge's observations, ribbons and goodies are only a small bonus that are nice but I would still show with the same eagerness if there was no prize.


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I've only shown at a local level, but we get some "nice" prizes here - end of the year shows have a saddle (just a regular saddle... it's not customized or anything) for the top point earner, Champion/Grand Champions get customized wooden tack boxes and a trophy, places 1-6 get ribbons and/or prize money... things like that. And we pay $15 for a whole days' show (with the exception of a few bigger shows held.)
However... I'd have to say that I really prefer the prize money or ribbons. I got a trophy and tack box once (for Bandit's weanling halter class), and a friend of mine has gotten the saddle two years on a row, and they're nice, but the cash goes a lot further than a piece of fabric or metal. I use the tack box a lot -- I actually have two, but I can't remember where the other one came from -- for storage and such. 
My friend who got the saddles... she went out and sold them. For a fair price, but the problem with a saddle is that it's just such a personal thing. You have a specific seat size, tree size, and look that you like/need, and chances are, that prize saddle isn't it.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> they don't hand out the ribbons at AQHA shows. They have them there at the show office but you have to go and get them if you want them. They do give circuit awards and sometimes they give out cups or coupons, buckets and stuff for certain placings but Riley is only 3 and this is my first year showing AQHA so when we got that half point at state fair I was so excited!


That's awesome! congrates!  D isn't registered with any breed associations so I don't get to do APHA or anything. Honestly I am not sure he would have the movement to place in Pleasure or HUS .... I'm sure we could kick some butt in showmanship though ... or so I like to think >.< :lol:





wild_spot said:


> Wow, do you really care that much about prizes? No way would I ever complain about a show I went to because of a lack of 'good' (In one persons opinion) prizes.
> 
> The bigger things - Big campdrafts etc. you can win big cheques and handmade saddles... but there are like 400 competitors.
> 
> ...


I think you misunderstood what I am griping about. I've been to a TON of shows where they give out flat ribbons or nothing at all accept points for the series prize or year end awards etc. I show because I just love getting out there and meeting new people and showing off my dorky horses skillz (when he has them lol). My complaint was that this was a State show and people have been working hard ALL YEAR to compete for the State Champion title and every year they have rocked with prizes (top 5ers got an emborid. Saddle pad (VERY cool IMO) and it just seems like this year they didn't put as much effort into their prizes and the riders did for the show... If that even makes sence?? plus at a lot of the local shows we have fairly poor attendance... Maybe 25ish to 30 people?? Hence why I was thinking the Jackpot classes to win monies might get more people to come out and ride. As far as buckets go I am all for them but seriously I have about 15 buckets now and one horse LOL. I'm going to be giving some away for x-mas this year lol. I don't need 15 buckets with only one horse :lol:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

RubaiyateBandit said:


> I've only shown at a local level, but we get some "nice" prizes here - end of the year shows have a saddle (just a regular saddle... it's not customized or anything) for the top point earner, Champion/Grand Champions get customized wooden tack boxes and a trophy, places 1-6 get ribbons and/or prize money... things like that. And we pay $15 for a whole days' show (with the exception of a few bigger shows held.)
> However... I'd have to say that I really prefer the prize money or ribbons. I got a trophy and tack box once (for Bandit's weanling halter class), and a friend of mine has gotten the saddle two years on a row, and they're nice, but the cash goes a lot further than a piece of fabric or metal. I use the tack box a lot -- I actually have two, but I can't remember where the other one came from -- for storage and such.
> My friend who got the saddles... she went out and sold them. For a fair price, but the problem with a saddle is that it's just such a personal thing. You have a specific seat size, tree size, and look that you like/need, and chances are, that prize saddle isn't it.


Yeah. I will see series that offer saddles and can't help but think 'I doubt that saddle will be my seat size and even if it is it probably won't fit my horse' It's nice being able to re-sell em though lol. That's pretty cool giving out tack boxes!


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree I personally like my trophies and plaques. They are something you will always have. I also tend to like those big fat paychecks too.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

All I want is $$$. I have honestly 20 coolers from showing and a bunch of ribbons and a whole bunch of other crap. I don't need anything else that says "Champion" on it.
I show dressage, a normal 3 day show for me will be about $500-$600 in entries, $200-$400 in trailering, $300 in coaching and money lost from not working. 
At one show they gave $50 for every first place ribbon given out which was AWESOME. There was no prize money for champions, just prizes. I would have preferred $100 for champions and $75 for reserve rather than a prize or ribbon.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What I do not get is why these shows do not jackpot the classes. I can understand why you might not have added money but at least jackpot the classes. If you are paying $15/class even with 50%-60% retained have a nice jackpot class.

I personally want the trophy's and money but showing reiners I suppose I am spoiled as I normally get both.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> and it just seems like this year they didn't put as much effort into their prizes and the riders did for the show... If that even makes sence??


I would think that would be the correct way. The riders should put more work into the show than the show management should put into the prizes.


I do the hunter thing and we most certainly do not get prizes and we pay lots of money so I guess I miss the whole 'we need prizes' thing.


I can see how any prize you would give out (other than cash) would be annoying to some people. Kevin did not like t-shirts you think they would be great is a perfect example. I personally think a bucket full of goodies (brushes, etc) would be great. You can never have too many buckets around and heck, brushes seem to grow legs.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree that you are never going to satify everyone with the prizes at a show. 

It also comes down to what animal you are showing too.

I not only show horses but I also show my dogs. Now for Libby my Corgi Ribbons are great. She is not a toy playing type of dog. SO winning toys would not do it for her.

Now Abby she loves her toys. Still have the first toy she ever one still sitting in her toy basket. However I still like it when she gets ribbons. Makes it fun to display them in my office with all the other ribbons and trophies.



















I think the big thing is do not do the same thing every years as far as prizes go. I know one local show here gives out the same thing every year. You can only use so many of one thing.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> All I want is $$$. I have honestly 20 coolers from showing and a bunch of ribbons and a whole bunch of other crap. I don't need anything else that says "Champion" on it.
> I show dressage, a normal 3 day show for me will be about $500-$600 in entries, $200-$400 in trailering, $300 in coaching and money lost from not working.
> At one show they gave $50 for every first place ribbon given out which was AWESOME. There was no prize money for champions, just prizes. I would have preferred $100 for champions and $75 for reserve rather than a prize or ribbon.


Lol, Yeah I am trying to see if we can get some local businesses to sponsore a Jackpot class or two. I believe the list I made up has.... a Halter Jackpot, English Pleasure w/t, English Pleasure, Hunter Hack, Western Pleasure w/j, Western Pleasure, I want to say reining and trail but I could be wrong. We are charging about $6.00/class (not sure if we should charge more for the Jackpots or not) and I was thinking:
1st - $20.00
2nd - $15.00
3rd - $10.00
4th - $5.00
5th - Ribbon
6th - Ribbon



nrhareiner said:


> I personally want the trophy's and money but showing reiners I suppose I am spoiled as I normally get both.


U spoiled brat you! :lol:


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> heck, brushes seem to grow legs.


hahaha :lol: I hear you there! it seems like I have about 5 body brushes but all my face brushes walk off >.< I'm ok with some variety! lol... This just sparked an idea... what about engraved brushes?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What some of the open shows around here do is added money classes. That is what you would actually have if you get some sponsors. They charge a bit more for the classes. Like if a normal class was $6 then the added money class would be $10. 60% retained With 6 to fill.

So it would be set up like this. Say you have a $100 in sponsor money. You have 10 people in the class. The entree fee is $10. So now you purse for that class would be $140. Then you figure out how many places you wish to pay out. Normally this is set up by the number in the class. The more in the class the more places up pay out. Ex: Say you only have 3 riders. The purse would be $40 b/c there was not enough to fill. First place would get 60% and second would get 40% 3rd would not get anything.

Now lest say you have 10 people purse is now the $140 b/c you have enough to fill. Then first would be 30% 2nd would be 25% 3rd would be 20% 4th would be 5th would be 15% and 6th would be 10% 7-10 would get nothing. I personally would use this pay out for 10-13 entrees. If there where more then I would pay to 7 places. Less to only 4-5 places.

If you go onto any association site that pays out there will be a pay out schedule in the rule book. NRHA has one it also give you the formula to figure everything out.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

nrhareiner said:


> What some of the open shows around here do is added money classes. That is what you would actually have if you get some sponsors. They charge a bit more for the classes. Like if a normal class was $6 then the added money class would be $10. 60% retained With 6 to fill.
> 
> So it would be set up like this. Say you have a $100 in sponsor money. You have 10 people in the class. The entree fee is $10. So now you purse for that class would be $140. Then you figure out how many places you wish to pay out. Normally this is set up by the number in the class. The more in the class the more places up pay out. Ex: Say you only have 3 riders. The purse would be $40 b/c there was not enough to fill. First place would get 60% and second would get 40% 3rd would not get anything.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I can't wait to talk with our region leader at the party next month >.<


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I do the whole hunter thing with my boy, and I must say, I'm quite happy with the prizes I recieve. :] 
The ribbons we get are fairly nice, and if we win Champion for the division we enter, we get a nice emboridered cooler. Plus, we also get a fair amount of prize money if we do well. 1st place = $80, 2nd place = $60, etc. But the shows I go in are also 'A' rated shows. So I guess the more competitors = better prizes. I'm quite lucky that my horse is an amazing hunter and we cleaned up majorly this year, so I get most of my money in entry fees back in prize money. :] Not to mention 9 coolers and "horsey" goodie bags. I love those, and so does Robbie hehe. 

Another nice thing I like with the circut I do is that we have Year End Awards. It's a nice banquet where we all dress up and have a really nice dinner and then get our awards presented to us. This year I won Baby Green Provincal Champion and I recieved a freaking nice, embroidered down winter jacket. I was really happy that I got something that *I* could use, not just another cooler I could add to my collection.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

blush said:


> . So I guess the more competitors = better prizes.
> .


Hehe yeah it sounds like you get nice prizes, Which isn't to say that we don't here but I do think a BIG problem we have is low participation. Hence I am hoping the Jackpot classes will increase participation .


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I know what you are talking about and I agree. I think that in the situation of SOC they spent so much money on the buckles, (and lets face it not that many people showed) that it would be kinda moot point to spend lots of money on top 5 prizes. The E/W program is broke and thats why it is this way. But yes an embroidered saddle pad would be cheaper then a bucket of "goodies" if the Org used their 501(c)(3) right lol.

Doing that Hunter/Jumper/Equitation ring I've been spoiled with lovely prizes when you do well, Coolers, Saddlepads, Tack Trunks, Trophies, Directors Chairs Nice saddles etc. But you only get those things if you win Finals or a Division and that would be $25-$75 dollars per class (depending on the rating) vs the $15 that SOC was. And there are usually 4-5 classes in a Division so at a rated H/J show you are basically paying $125 - $375 per division and when you think of it like that and all you win is a Cooler, well that is about equivalent to spending $15 and getting a bucket. LOL in the end you can go out and buy the prize yourself with that money.

Though frankly I'd prefer a nice Rosette with a 18"-24" streamer, those cost under $10 dollars, and they'd still make money on the class.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

i also love getting rosettes and trophies, I keep them all


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I love to get money or prizes but I really like putting my ribbons on the wall and one day make a quilt...


----------

